# Form 2555-EZ Simple Question



## Costa55 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hey guys, 

Just a little confused with this formality and couldn't find instructions for this line in either the 2555-EZ or 2555 Instructions. 

Form 2555-EZ - Line 10 
_If you previously filed Form 2555 or 2555-EZ, enter the last year you filed the form._

Since I am filing year 2016 forms now and living in the past, and I used 2555-EZ last year - what do I put on this line? 2015 since it was the 2015 filing, or 2016 since I gave in/filed the form in April 2016.

Just for reference on last year's filing I put 2014. 

Kinda confusing.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

They are referring to the tax year filing, not the actual date. So, put in 2015.


----------



## Costa55 (Apr 13, 2016)

Moulard said:


> They are referring to the tax year filing, not the actual date. So, put in 2015.



Thanks, that's what I assumed and must have thought last year, but had my doubts this year. 

One more question please: 

I only have foreign residency, but have dual citizenship. Last year I entered my address for foreign residency along with foreign employer but didn't fill in line 11a related to tax home. I guess I didn't fill it in because I only had foreign residency, not residency in the US and a foreign tax home. 

Well the question is should I fill in the tax home address and date I bought my foreign home? Do I need to bother with an adjustment/amendment for last year filings?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

On the 2555 you should very definitely fill in your tax home (which would be the country in which you are living, presumably). And your residency began the date you moved to wherever you reside now - you don't need to buy a foreign home. If you were born in the country where you are residing, just put in your date of birth. They are looking to see that you meet the requirements for filing the 2555 form.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Costa55 (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks Bev & Moulard. Most of my tax situation is pretty simple...now factoring in the added tax complexity if I decided to start my own little side business this year. I've seen stuff about self-employment tax, not being able to use the simpler forms etc.


----------



## Costa55 (Apr 13, 2016)

Bevdeforges said:


> On the 2555 you should very definitely fill in your tax home (which would be the country in which you are living, presumably). And your residency began the date you moved to wherever you reside now - you don't need to buy a foreign home. If you were born in the country where you are residing, just put in your date of birth. They are looking to see that you meet the requirements for filing the 2555 form.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks, was born abroad so I filled out bona-fide residence from year of birth and put "continues". So date established tax home on line 11a is also DOB?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Costa55 said:


> Thanks, was born abroad so I filled out bona-fide residence from year of birth and put "continues". So date established tax home on line 11a is also DOB?


Yup.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

